# March Photo Contest



## tobysmommy

Our February winner, *MurphyDawg*, has chosen a great theme for March, in honour of this often wet month:

*"Splish Splash"* 

So let's see photos of your Golden babies having fun getting wet, be it in the rain, a pool, lake or ocean, or even in the tub.

As always, you *must have 25 posts* to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, March 22nd.

Good luck! ​


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Basking in the comfort for her own private bath. All she needs is a book and a glass of wine to make it perfect.


----------



## Megora

We are a month away from the ice melting I think.... so dug into the old pics for one.  










^ Bertie wasn't sure about the icy water.


----------



## ShadowGolden

This was baby Shadow discovering the fountain outside our building when we first got him. He loved to run through the fountain.


----------



## Capt Jack

*Sweetie*

This is Sweeties first time at the sand island.My favorite pic of her so far!She had never been in water before as far as I know.


----------



## BriGuy

Here is Cookie and her friend Lucy splashing in the pond:


----------



## kjohnstone82

*Jasper's Fav Place EVER*

Jasper at the beach! He LOVES the beach! 
Sorry its not the best quality, its from my phone!


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Bella in chill out mode on the North Norfolk coast.


----------



## goldhaven

One of my pups found a way to cool off in the Ga summer heat.


----------



## Roushbabe

Ahhh what a great theme!! I have so many photos to choose from (action water shake offs, swimming, jumping, splashing, etc) So hard to choose. I'll just pick one from this past weekend of Keisel jumping into the pool. Love his focus and the angle I got for the photo. 

Here is Keisel jumping into the pool at 14 weeks old!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

So many 'wet photos' to choose from! I think my girl is THE most beautiful when she is all wet!

This one is a series of 3 put into 1 photo ~ I just couldn't separate them for the contest ~ so just enjoy! *:*


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Honey spraying Gunner with hose!*









It's not the best quality because its from an old cell phone. But, it's one of my favorites. Honey chased Gunner all over the yard with the hose.


----------



## CStrong73

*Rocket's first attempts at dock-diving*

I was so proud when he finally did it! Then he wouldn't stop. LOL!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

CStrong73 said:


> I was so proud when he finally did it! Then he wouldn't stop. LOL!


Great shot! What was it that finally made him take the leap? A ball, a favorite toy...? I never was able to get my bridge girl to make the jump and she had plenty of opertunities.

Pete & Woody


----------



## OutWest

*Tucker's day at the beach with family*

This was taken at Tucker's first family reunion. His mom and uncle are holding the log, he's in the center of the shot, and those are two of his siblings on the right. (Tucker has the stripe/zipper.) He had the best time and learned that waves aren't so bad and scary!


----------



## CStrong73

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Great shot! What was it that finally made him take the leap? A ball, a favorite toy...? I never was able to get my bridge girl to make the jump and she had plenty of opertunities.
> 
> Pete & Woody


A little floating fetch toy and LOTS and LOTS of very excited encouragement.  It didn't hurt that the water was very shallow there. He could touch the bottom in most places around that dock.


----------



## sdhgolden

Cathy's Gunner said:


> View attachment 155866
> 
> 
> It's not the best quality because its from an old cell phone. But, it's one of my favorites. Honey chased Gunner all over the yard with the hose.


Bahaha that's the funniest thing ever!! Great pic! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## Jen & Brew

I love this shot! His expression and the way the sun is on him, it show's off his eyes!


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Riley,


----------



## Fella 77

Can I enter a picture of a recently lost dog? I don't have any water pics of my new pups, but I love this picture of my Sadie girl from one of the many times we took her to the lake to swim!


----------



## rik6230

Great " splish splash " photos  
This is Paco. Fast movement, slow shutterspeed


----------



## mudEpawz

Puddles count too, right??! Here is my little fish! :--big_grin:


----------



## Jen & Brew

Roushbabe said:


> Ahhh what a great theme!! I have so many photos to choose from (action water shake offs, swimming, jumping, splashing, etc) So hard to choose. I'll just pick one from this past weekend of Keisel jumping into the pool. Love his focus and the angle I got for the photo.
> 
> Here is Keisel jumping into the pool at 14 weeks old!


I love this picture so much!


----------



## tobysmommy

Fella 77 said:


> Can I enter a picture of a recently lost dog? I don't have any water pics of my new pups, but I love this picture of my Sadie girl from one of the many times we took her to the lake to swim!


Yes, you can post photos of Bridge dogs as long as the dog belonged to you.


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog, pool time...


----------



## LJack

This is Chee-Z, Jinx's younger half sister. She is going "green" by repurposing the drinking pail into a small bath tub. This girl is not happy unless she is wet!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Splish splash - March in New Brunswick and the dogs love the water - were in and out of it all weekend long!


----------



## ChasingChase

This is one of the very first times Chase swam on his own and he had such a blast! Very memorable 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart

Beamer boy hiking at the cascades! He is still warming up to the whole swimming thing, and unfortunately it is still not too warm out yet. But, he loves going up to the cascades to hike there!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Rainheart said:


> Beamer boy hiking at the cascades! He is still warming up to the whole swimming thing, and unfortunately it is still not too warm out yet. But, he loves going up to the cascades to hike there!


Beamer looks like "What? You want me to go into the WATER? But it's WET!?!...." Love the expression!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Rainheart

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Beamer looks like "What? You want me to go into the WATER? But it's WET!?!...." Love the expression!
> 
> Pete & Woody


That's my boy!! He is slowly starting to like water more and more. He still has never fully gone swimming yet.


----------



## Mileysmom

Here's Miley in the water just learning how to swim...


----------



## Ash

Here is our addition!


----------



## M. K. Clinton

These pictures are fantastic! I can't add one because I am still a under 25 post "newbie" I can't wait to join in the contests! They look like so much fun! The pic of the dogs in the frozen water is bbbrrrr, so beautiful!! Thanks for all of them!


----------



## LifeIsGood

Kirby (my bridge boy) at our favorite swimming hole!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn at hydrotherapy after spinal surgery to repair his broken back, courtesy of his previous owners. He never liked it, but otherwise, he loves swimming!


----------



## Gold Digger

the next bachelor










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max swimming after the ducks in our community lake. The ducks give him plenty of room. (click the photo for larger version)


----------



## 3muttketeers

Lady, Bodie and Shadow -- Just another day at the beach.. ( X2 ) 

Lea Lea ( Lady ) cooling off before making the climb up the Salmon Creek Trail..

I hope I didn't break any rules by posting three pics.. I'm new here.. I love the pics that others have posted by the way.. What a great fourm!!!


----------



## 3muttketeers

The picture with the three dogs by Ash is very nice!!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Shaking off:


----------



## kjohnstone82

3muttketeers said:


> I hope I didn't break any rules by posting three pics.. I'm new here.. I love the pics that others have posted by the way.. What a great fourm!!!


Love the photos, I find it very hard to pick one sometimes but alas only one photo can be added and if you post more than 1 it will be the first one you posted that is added to the contest unless you say otherwise. so I guess you are going to have to make the difficult decision on what to put through!


----------

